# Best Game Music?



## Riptor (Feb 12, 2009)

What do you think is the best game music, is the question I ask you today.

Here's a few of mine:

Earthworm Jim: New Junk City: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlYXdbT9wYk

Violent Storm, Stage 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6JuJnfL6QY

Final Fantasy Mystic Quest, Boss Battle: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJ0KilHkxFk

Sonic 3D Blast Saturn version, Special Stage: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlAaAlnSBVA

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, Sewer Surfin': http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWCQSXz6e-o


----------



## pheonix (Feb 12, 2009)

Guilty gear X2 has some awesome music.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZGDQ9l-Ju0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3-21-H7i5o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3BSSNxKjDk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Trs6xOPrQc&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1ZUArAv_l0&feature=related

Guilty gear games always have some awesome music.


----------



## E-mannor (Feb 12, 2009)

Tetris has the original awesome music >>

oh but zelda the windwaker had a really catchy jig on the title screen ^^


----------



## Takun (Feb 12, 2009)

All the Silent Hills and Chrono Trigger/Cross.


----------



## Lukar (Feb 12, 2009)

Tales series, Zelda, Sonic, Halo, Mario, and others.


----------



## shieldswulf (Feb 12, 2009)

the older final fantasy games have had real good music.

i dont know if this comment goes for the other wild arms games but the first wild arms, for the origional playstation, was pretty good. 

Resident evil games have been fairly good, a few small exceptions in the way of crappy music >_>


----------



## Sernion (Feb 12, 2009)

The Burdened from Final Fantasy Crisis Core.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 12, 2009)

Medal of Honor: Frontline

My favorite from the soundtrack, Arnhem Knights: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLiRgNFvfGw


----------



## Tycho (Feb 12, 2009)

An oft-repeated (but valid and interesting) thread premise...

Total Annihilation's entire OST is amazing, as is Super Metroid's OST.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 12, 2009)

GUITAR HEEERRROOOOOOOOO


No but _Cameltry_ had some good music.


----------



## Nakhi (Feb 12, 2009)

Ace Combat 6

Liberation of Gracemeria: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8l_o5MRx3A
A Brand New Day: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYpiZVNggNk


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 12, 2009)

In general, stuff done by Motoi Sakuraba&Shinji Tamura have been pretty good, even if they've had their moments of "meh". (Some of the songs in Tales of Rebirth&Eternia have been rather forgettable)

Yasunori Mitsuda is also very good.

Hitoshi Sakimoto has also had some decent things but I think only some stuff in Breath of Fire V and "The battle for freedom" is mentionable.


BUT...

How have you guys managed to forget DOOM of all things? That game's probably famous for its music.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 12, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> How have you guys managed to forget DOOM of all things? That game's probably famous for its music.



I never played the game so it wasn't hard for me to pass up the chance to say it has awesome music. 

Katimari had some pretty good music too.


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 12, 2009)

I have the Bubble Bobble theme stuck in my head...

The music in Super Mario is great (especially the piece that starts playing in the Good Egg Galaxy)


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 12, 2009)

Let's also not forget a few good songs in Castlevania. Vampire hunter's still a favourite.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 12, 2009)

Don't make me choose!!! D:
I love way too many songs from videogames, it'd be impossible for me to pick a favorite.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 12, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> I have the Bubble Bobble theme stuck in my head...



Damn you now it's in my head! D: catchiest little tune ever.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 12, 2009)

Nouyorus said:


> Ace Combat 6
> 
> Liberation of Gracemeria: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8l_o5MRx3A
> A Brand New Day: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYpiZVNggNk


A thousand times yes. Anyone who points to One Winged Angel and calls it epic knows nothing of Ace Combat. The entire series has always had great music. The best of the series comes from the later games, though. Ace Combat 5 has an assortment of awesome music (The Journey Home, The Unsung War, Razgriz (performed by the Warsaw Philharmonic), First Flight, Naval Blockade...), as well, as does Zero (most notably Zero) and 04 has quite a few memorable tunes (Blockade, Comona, Operation Bunker Shot, Megalith: Agnus Dei). Mostly orchestral and epic. That's how I like my game music.

Well, unless it's heavy rock. Guilty Gear is good for that, and I'd say Thunderforce IV (Lightening Force (actual title, not a typo) for the Genesis/Mega Drive has some VERY impressive rock chiptunes. See 2:33 and 4:20 of that video for a good taste of some of the better music on the Genesis. Another good one is F-15 Strike Eagle II on the Genesis, whose opening and in-flight themes are both very long and intricate chiptunes.

And on the NES, one of the best soundtracks without using an external sound chip would definitely have to be Journey to Silius (and after that, just about anything by Sunsoft). Check 1:15 for the title screen music and one of the longer, more intricate tracks I've heard on the NES. A close runner-up would get my vote in S.C.A.T. (Special Cybernetic Attack Force) for the NES, which has some good sampled instruments and fast-paced beats. 2:37 is when the first stage theme starts, which is pretty decent. This is the third level, which has a fast-paced climb through a space elevator and a very good overall tune that fits the pace perfectly.


----------



## Laze (Feb 13, 2009)

- Silent Hill 2 and 3's soundtracks
- Pretty much any F-Zero game
- The Legend Of The Mystical The Mystical Ninja 64: Starring Goemon
- Katamari Damacy
- Lords Of Thunder
- Super Metroid
- Rez

Can't think any more as it's still stupid o'clock in the morning and desire running off for pre-work _ffs let's get this over with_ shower

However, No More Heroes has established itself as a firm favourite for it's soundtrack alone:

_"The virgin child smiles from HHHHHHEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLL"_


----------



## Werevixen (Feb 13, 2009)

Most of Final Fantasy 7, 8 and 9 music.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Feb 13, 2009)

Megaman X :1

Chill Penguin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ab_c6Nb5WjE&feature=related

Storm Eagle: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZGwt5G0zJc&feature=related

Boomer Kuwanger: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKq-296LHtM&feature=related

EDIT:
OH SHIT, FORGOT THE BEST ONE, ARMORED ARMADILLO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35Rz6jXmTkE&feature=related


----------



## thebeast76 (Feb 13, 2009)

QUAKE II, BITCHES.
FUCKING AWESOME MUSIC
Also Doom


----------



## Laze (Feb 13, 2009)

thebeast76 said:


> Also Doom



It's music to shoot Cacodemons by.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 13, 2009)

Megaman 1-6 (also 9 is good)
Castlevania, pretty much the entire series (also Kid Dracula).


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Feb 13, 2009)

This my best of best game music from my playerlist/ songs that have or want. Man feel like a old G when I listen to these songs. LET TURN BICH OUT!!!

Jet Set Radio Music - Miller Ball Breakers http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysDefnGvRTM&feature=PlayList&p=F712BEC6A1B88403&playnext=1&index=24

Jet Set Radio OST - Super Brother (Cube's Theme) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbFL7nPn4Wo&feature=related

Jet Set Radio Music - That's Enough (Tab's Theme) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGF8iSQJktk&feature=related

Jet Set Radio Music - Humming The Bassline (Player Select) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EElSzVpbHeg&feature=related

Jet Set Radio Music - Let Mom Sleep (Title Theme) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgQfBGA02vo&feature=related

Jet Set Radio Music - Funky Radio http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FtZdttWc_Y&feature=related


----------



## Runefox (Feb 13, 2009)

Laze said:


> It's music to shoot Cacodemons by.


Link is broken. (... or it WAS; There it is, working. At any rate, that's a recorded MIDI without any post-processing or anything, hardly Youtube-worthy. Though the drumkit is really nice-sounding; Wouldn't mind finding out what the guy used for that)

This is probably a better version, anyway. At Doom's Gate!

Oh, and Duke Nukem 3D is pretty good too.


----------



## Laze (Feb 13, 2009)

Runefox said:


> This is probably a better version, anyway. At Doom's Gate!



Is it rather bad that I am air guitaring the fuck out of this right about now?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh fuck I forgot JSR that music was sick as shit


----------



## Tycho (Feb 14, 2009)

Honestly, I think that as often as this topic seems to pop up, it might be sticky-worthy.

A couple things I forgot: Hell March from the FIRST Red Alert is incredible IMO.  The Doom 3 theme music (apparently by a band named Tweaker, related to NIN) is pretty good.  All of the tracks in Fallout 1 and 2 are good mood-setters/ambience.


----------



## Dayken (Feb 15, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Guilty gear X2 has some awesome music.



Seconded. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJcXNDk-5F8&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7Ip0Uks2Ow

The Korean version of GGXX (GGXX #Reload), which sports an entirely different soundtrack, has some bitchin' tracks as well: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oF6H0X4V62I&feature=related 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGAy8Nisgw0&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDRJgjDuzSM&feature=related

Ys: The Ark of Napishtim has two of my all time favorite boss themes: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DfzxdyfRO4 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nm5N6Xj4pok

Really don't need to explain why this one is good, most people who played Sonic 2 like it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LYB7iLZNWE

Finally, before this post gets WAY too long, some Streets of Rage 2 tracks. Yuzo Koshiro REALLY needs to compose stuff like this again: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EB9MHgG4nDk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufnIxZGhNU8&feature=channel_page


----------



## pheonix (Feb 15, 2009)

Dayken said:


> Seconded. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJcXNDk-5F8&feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7Ip0Uks2Ow
> 
> The Korean version of GGXX (GGXX #Reload), which sports an entirely different soundtrack, has some bitchin' tracks as well: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oF6H0X4V62I&feature=related
> ...



I was wondering if I was the only one around who thought guilty gear had awesome music, maybe people just don't pay attention to the awesome music because of the kickass gameplay. lol

Also I forgot how awesome streets of rage 2's music is, it's been so long since I last played it. Great game.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Feb 15, 2009)

I personally like various themes of characters from fighting games as well as the soundtracks from GG and DKC2.


----------



## FelixAlexander (Feb 15, 2009)

Best game music? That's a tough decision, but these are some good ones, and most of them are fairly underrated:

Kirby Super Star - Marx Battle Theme

Kirby's Dream Land 3 - Dark Tower

The Magical Quest starring Mickey Mouse - Treetops
The Magical Quest starring Mickey Mouse - Dark Forest

Plok! - Beach
Plok! - Akrillic
Plok! - Venge Thicket

Rayman - Betilla the Fairy

And the Shire theme from "The Lord of the Rings, Vol. 1" for SNES, which nobody even bothered to put on YouTube. I think there's an mp3 download on Flying Omelette, but I don't feel like looking it up.

EDIT: Also, the Zelda CD-i games (Zelda: Wand of Gamelon and Link: The Faces of Evil) are worth a mention for having disproportionately awesome music, considering how bad they are.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Feb 16, 2009)

Runefox said:


> This is probably a better version, anyway. At Doom's Gate!



Nostalgiagasm :V

OH FUCK
TYRIAN HAS THE BEST SOUNDTRACK EVER BTW:
http://moi.renard.free.fr/tyrianjukebox/


----------



## TheBiggestIdiotEver (Feb 16, 2009)

These are some of my personal favorites...
Half-Life 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcFdB1lTIRA

Mass Effect
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3RPPHbk28w

Castle Crashers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQG86EFFGcM


----------



## coolkidex (Feb 16, 2009)

Rock band 1
Rock band 2
Guitar hero 2
Guitar hero 3
Guitar hero: World tour
Oh, i get it...

I like the gears of war 2 sound track.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 16, 2009)

coolkidex said:


> Rock band 1
> Rock band 2
> Guitar hero 2
> Guitar hero 3
> Guitar hero: World tour



Those are music games, not game music.


----------



## Raithah (Feb 16, 2009)

[Still Alive], [Still Alive] and then [Finish the Fight]. I'm really mainstream :3.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 17, 2009)

Sea of Rage from Tales of Legendia. Easily one of the best songs ever written. 

Maddening Spirit from Breath of Fire V. My favourite one, and the most catchy one

Demon's Gig, one of the best songs from Shadow Hearts. 

Hardcore to the Brain, again a good tune from Shadow Hearts. Damn catchy too. 

I call this one "The Thump Song" from Super Mario Galaxy. Seriously, the choir sounds like it's singing "Thump thump thump thump..." 

MUAHAHAHAHA!!! HOW LONG CAN YOU WITHSTAND THE CHAOS OF THIS SONG?

Dance of Illusions also takes on a "Thump" remix.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 17, 2009)

Life force has some awesome music.

The easy nes version- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mv4YfP4uqM

the harder arcade version- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCNdQBMrTEI&feature=related


----------



## Surgat (Feb 17, 2009)

Super Mario RPG had a lot of good ones.
Forest Maze: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkailb3xcTI
Boss fights: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQ9ZR1p51IA
Smithy Battle 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kuDo_zEJlU
Weapon Factory: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dll0opu5D6g 

Painkiller's battle music was consistently ridiculously awesome, too. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LN0veYOvEM4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QEd7ZHrD-0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxGowI3yY2I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbsmPSNeq0k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mrGNisXAK0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HR2HjZBZkYI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gd7V0gw30Qs


----------



## pheonix (Feb 17, 2009)

Surgat said:


> Super Mario RPG had a lot of good ones.
> Forest Maze: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkailb3xcTI
> Boss fights: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQ9ZR1p51IA
> Weapon Factory: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dll0opu5D6g
> ...



My god I must play this painkiller game cause the music is awesome!


----------



## Surgat (Feb 17, 2009)

pheonix said:


> My god I must play this painkiller game cause the music is awesome!



It really is. My favorites are probably the factory and lab battle songs.

It's a pretty decent game, too. It's all about killing tons of dudes - it's hard to go wrong with that.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 17, 2009)

Surgat said:


> It really is. My favorites are probably the factory and lab battle songs.
> 
> Plus, it's all about killing tons of dudes, and it's hard to go wrong with that.



Out of pure curiosity (as I've never heard of the game) what's it for? I might get it when I have extra cash. When a game has music like that it's a must have, I'm sure I'll like the gameplay as well. :3


----------



## Surgat (Feb 17, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Out of pure curiosity (as I've never heard of the game) what's it for? I might get it when I have extra cash. When a game has music like that it's a must have, I'm sure I'll like the gameplay as well. :3



PC and Xbox. It has an expansion pack called "Battle out of Hell," too. Came out a few years ago.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 17, 2009)

Surgat said:


> PC and Xbox. It has an expansion pack called "Battle out of Hell," too. Came out a few years ago.



Sweet thanks, gonna get it for my laptop. ^_^

Also 7th saga- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qd-xcNo2vEc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Anam6uIQ_kM&feature=related

I love this RPG.


----------



## Mrfurry (Feb 17, 2009)

for me the best music comes from chrono trigger but mario and tetris do have cool music

i pecially like fever dr mario and hammer brother and a b And c from tetris


----------



## Sol (Feb 19, 2009)

I find Mother 3 to have the best soundtrack for a GBA game.
I reckon GBA's sound quality kinda sucks without a headphone.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2009)

Some of my definite favorites.

Star Fox Corneria (NES)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDFJQC7BhD8

Megaman 3 (NES)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiQgYfyUdDs

Star Fox Meteor (NES)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjyjteX8Udk

Final Fantasy VII Jenova Theme (Gives me the creeps, but it's awesome)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9kGaw216HM

Final Fantasy VII Boss Battle Theme
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FtdvVl-pjg

Final Fantasy VII Electric De Chocobo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sujtfe7Tsro

C&C Red Alert Hell March 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tb-gI_pFog0

C&C Red Alert Roll Out
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWWfOHw4KHw


----------



## Peacemaker9669 (Feb 19, 2009)

Final Fantasy, Mother 3, Earthbound, Castlevania, Chrono Trigger, Star Fox, Tales of Symphonia, Eternal Sonata, and Legend of Zelda. Those are the games with my favorite music. I would list individual songs, but it's too much.


----------



## Silverstreak (Feb 20, 2009)

What, no one likes Okami music? And there isn't a single mention of Shadow of the Colossus in this thread... Shame on you all.

So for me, there's those two games, plus Halo, Half-Life, EVE Online, and a few others I can't think of right now.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Feb 21, 2009)

hmm...
there was this cool song in shrek 3 while playign and in menu but i cant find that song
driven,famous,well enough alone,put your lips to the tv,welt from smackdown vs raw2008
and you make me sick,taking you down,better then mine smackdown vs raw 2009


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Feb 21, 2009)

my favorite is the Ace Combat 5 OST


----------



## Ratte (Feb 22, 2009)

All the shit from Okami and KH.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Feb 22, 2009)

I thought Soldner-X had a wonderful sound track I really loved Stage 3, 4, and 5


----------



## N35544 (Feb 22, 2009)

Ace Combat 6,5,4 and zero... oh and Eve online


----------



## SomyWulf (Feb 22, 2009)

Some of the Command & Conquer games, but this is my favorite song from Red Aler 3 (cause its russian ^^)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rda1Uq9ATig


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 22, 2009)

Halo Series, but mostly the original (ambient music FTW!)
Myst Series (Riven has great ambient music, but 3 and 4 have excellent full orchestral pieces)
Legend of Zelda Series (mostly Ocarina and Majora's Mask)
Perfect Dark (N64)
Time Splitters 2
Civilization 4


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Feb 22, 2009)

The megaman battle network series has some great music,

but Touhou reigns.

Jap piano crap ftw.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 22, 2009)

Best music ever for a boss battle in an RPG, and anyone who disagrees with me can go straight to Hell: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KFFPdF-KY8

One of my favorite ending themes: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=585PSJ2p-qw

Neatest dungeon music I've ever heard: http://www.jumpcut.com/view?id=EFE8D9CC7A3111DDB812000423CF382E
(That one's from Wild ARMs 5.)

Best town music in an RPG: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axHTOoP8gbw

Best music in accompaniment to a mini-game: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkuSDQ5OKXc
(How can you not like a song where the singer screams "DIIIIEEEE!" several times?)

Most appropriate music for a stage in a video game, even it the music itself is not video game music: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aof1ZooyNWQ

Most Asian battle music: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDiWPEXJT9k

I could go on all night, I'm sure.  One more for the road.
Most inappropriately Spanish-sounding theme for a non-Spanish character: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2sGNGGEbOo

Can you tell I mostly play RPGs?  Anyway, those songs are all great.  This post took me about twenty minutes to make, because I listened to them all again when I found the links.


----------



## Corto (Feb 23, 2009)

I like lots of soundtracks, but the only ones I liked enough to be worthy of mention are those of any Metal Gear Solid game (with special mention of Snake Eater), MediEvil (for the PS1, great themes for a great game), Okami (generally amazing), and my favourite ones: The whole soundtrack of Ace Combat 2 (much more rock-oriented than later games of the franchise) and the titular song of Ace Combat Zero. It's an incredible song however you listen to it, but in the last fight of the game, running out of time and ammo while trying to out-maneouver the enemy ace is truly a great moment of gaming.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 23, 2009)

Dragon Quest:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nV7uwOvpyw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTbL15np914&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jempvNig_uU&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fVqejkLUNc

Street Fighter EX: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhz9LBymkgI&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nrFryNIM6s&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkkYPYKNu8Y&feature=related

And that's all I can think of......:/


----------



## MRGamer01 (Feb 24, 2009)

Not in any of the games, but a nice album is Project Chaos (Sonic3 & Knuckles) over at www.soahcity.com  Its worth the time, and honestly, fits certain levels better.


----------



## x3dreturns (Feb 25, 2009)

Monster Hunter Freedom 2. 
White Fatalis Battle Theme...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9vt_mHimdQ


----------



## Doubler (Feb 25, 2009)

Soundtracks of Daggerfall, Morrowind, Homeworld, Gothic 3 and PS:T are the first that come to my mind.


----------

